# The new guys Kodiak



## Ghostpilot (Jul 20, 2015)

Hey everyone, I just signed up and thought I'd share some images of my Kodiak 400. My grandfather bought it new in '02 and it never left his property. He passed away in December of '13 and I brought it home and cleaned the carb and ended up parking it in a spare shop up until last month. I had to get a new battery and a few other odds and ends to get it up and going. I rode it around for a few days then started tearing it apart.

I started with pulling all of the plastics off and cleaned them up, as you can tell by the tank cover it was nasty. With the plastics off I began building the lift for it. and running the hoses for the snorkel kit. I then made a radiator cover at work on the CNC and fabbed up the brackets on the front rack. With the plastics back on I finished up with the snorkel kit and rerouting the radiator hoses. A couple of weeks ago I printed some vinyl off at work and put honeycomb on the sides along with a woodgrain over the top. I also installed some 27" Mega Meyhams on ITP SS 316s. Friday night I applied some digital splash camo graphics I printed off. I'll begin with the clutch kit and a muffler install shortly. 

Before:


After:





In some water action:


----------



## beepin (Aug 28, 2014)

That's an awesome looking Kodiak, good job getting her back to life! 
Sorry about your grandfather.


----------



## hursteric (Oct 21, 2014)

Sweet looking ride man


----------



## Ghostpilot (Jul 20, 2015)

Thanks guys. It has been a fun project. I'm trying to find a solution to the nonlocking front diff and I've also been tossing around the idea of making a different set of a arms.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice looking Kodiak! I've just recenlty aquired an 01 and brought it back to life after sitting for about 3 years in my neighbor's back yard... Those little bikes are tough! I had an 02 prior to buying my Ranger... I plan to use the engine out of the 01 to build a mini rock crawler for my son... but $$ is holding me back right now.. LOL

 2001 Kodiak 400 - Project Mini Crawler - MudInMyBlood Forums


----------



## Ghostpilot (Jul 20, 2015)

Man, that will make one sick little crawler. I just wish these units had low gear.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Wow!! Nice job on cleaning it up. Looks great!


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone6


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Ghostpilot said:


> Man, that will make one sick little crawler. I just wish these units had low gear.


The 02 should have Low gear. Mine has Lo, Hi, N, R, and Park. I plan to run it into a divorced Transfer case so technically I should have 4 gear speeds to choose from.. Kodiak trans in Low and T-case in Low, should be able to crawl.


----------

